# Lycopodium squarrosarum



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys apologies for the spelling I just can't see this one,it will be a miracle if I have it right!!

I'm trying to propagate this,I'm getting there basically by using a similar method that I've just found using the search function before posting. So I have early stages of roots forming by essentially air layering. What I'm curious about it what will happen to the stem after I finally think things are far enough on to make the cut. This plant doesn't seem to branch much,it does,but I can't really find a node to cut too like a would with a "normal" plant. I guess being a fern that isn't too surprising. Guys I don't really know alot about plants,I am able to grow them though I grow virtually everything we have from cuttings only buying one "stock plant" and working that up,but this one. Essentially I don't want the stock plant to end up as a lot of cut spikes that will no longer grow on. If I do continue,take my cuttings will the plant them put up new shoots,I guess crosiers(sp) being a fern?

many thanks 

Stu


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

A little pic of roots starting to form,I have some further on than this:










best

Stu


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

From my experiences propagating these, they do not grow new shoots from the cut ends but rather create new growths from the root mass/base of the plant. Individual growing stems will branch but it's a random thing. Some do, some don't. 

Air layering is likely the best way to propagate these like you're doing. High humidity is a must bc the roots can take some time to emerge. Trying to take cuttings and rooting them is nearly impossible. I've tried numerous times. It's a terribly slow process.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

^^what he said^^

air layering is the most proven method for the propagation of (now Huperzia) squarrosum


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree,air layering is the way I got mine to grow.I love these ferns.They are so cool looking.They remind me of pine branches.I had one mounted next to the unidentified marc from the earlier thread.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lou, the Lycopodium you got from me was propagated via air layering. Unfortunately, I cannot tell you how the mother reacted. She is no longer in my possession. It may take a while, but I'll see if the new owner can let us know.

I'll bet only a few of us have any idea what "air layering" is. Fortunately, it is much easier to do on Lycopodium, than on the more difficult plants and trees that the method was developed for centuries ago.
Traditionally, you select your branch from a living tree. You carefully carve away the bark, but you must not cut through the cambium layer. The cambium layer is all important. It is the very thin green layer under the bark. Cut all the way through it, all the way around, and that branch is dead. Once you have exposed a small ring of the cambium layer, you wrap it with a large ball of moist to wet sphagnum moss. Tie up the ball tightly. Some burlap might be used to help contain it. Once it is well tied, the ball of sphagnum is tightly wrapped in polyethylene film. It must be very well sealed. Now if it's a tree you might walk away for many months before opening it up to reveal all the roots coming out of the middle of a branch! Cut away the branch and you have a new tree!

This is much easier when we don't have bark to deal with. On a Lycopodium, I simply let the plant grow until a "branch" dangles down to touch another branch or some cork bark. Tie some sphagnum to the lower branch, where the Lycopodium touches. Now loosely tie the Lycopodium to the lower "sphagnum branch" that you have just prepared. It may take a couple of months, but if you keep that sphagnum moist, you will get your roots. Here is the fun part. *On a Lycopodium, you hardly need any roots at all for your cutting to be successful!* Two or three 1/4" root stubs IS enough for a successful Lycopodium cutting! Cut it away, and tie it in to a moist sphagnum mount. I've done it on 2 types and I'm working on a third right now. It's all tied up, so let me get a few photos for you.
Shot one is an overview. Two shows where the small "mother" is coming from. Three and four show where I tied the "branch" down to the prepared "lower sphagnum branch".
Shot 5 is a completely different plant. Shot 5 is Lycopodium squarrosum (corrected spelling of your Lou's plant). It started out as an air layered, 2" cutting from my 75 corner display.
As you can see, air layering is completely do-able by YOU. It may be difficult with a tree, but it couldn't be simpler to do on your own. In fact, I have a little confession to make. Shot number 5 is my first air-layered cutting. It air-layered itself! It dangled down and touched some moist cork bark. It grew so that it was always touching that cork bark. Soon, I saw roots. I knew this species was difficult to root, and I remembered air-layering from an interest in Bonsai many years ago. Still had the Bonsai book, so I read up again and started playing with air layering my Lycopodiums.
Fun stuff and surprising easy to do. Anyone with a Lycopodium should be practicing this. Lycopodiums are rare and exotic. We as a hobby can eliminate the "rare" part with a little effort.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Anton,Lou,Doug,Ohh heck this guy makes me work for his name,frogparty,thank you all so much,sorry for the slow response,what can I say I graft six days,keep frogs feeders more feeders and some plants,thanks guys,on a major level thank you all. 

Anton what i was worried about was the effect on my stock plant,she hasn't put out any new growth from the base,yet,but knowing it can or could is some form of solace.

Doug,man what a great explanation of air layering,what a lovely post to help someone whom doesn't know what exactly this means. I guess I'm one of those guys getting old whom constantly doesn't appraise technical terms,or simply forget what they mean. All that you have written I have done,but not really knowing what or why or how really. But that means little,what I love is the fact you took so much time to explain all this for me and others in so much detail,that is very cool,good for you massive thanks!! Even a spelling correction,I do try mate,but it's so damn hard,but again it is appreciated.

FP,so they have changed the genus,thanks again,news to me,I guess it will always be this way,playing catch up,but if I can grow it,life isn't so bad

Lou,yes so similar to pine. but so different from any plants I've seen for viv life. Quietly I'll work on it.

I pretty much buy one plant,my stock. Then try to work it up,during that process I learn about light moisture levels said plant likes,it almost gives me a head start when they go in viv. Sure it's slow but that's me 

Thanks guys, seriously,very very kind

Feeders huh

Stu


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

Pumilo. Nice description for rooting the L. squarrosarum. I currently have a small plant and wondered how to propagate it. I plan to soon have at least one more.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Lou, the Lycopodium you got from me was propagated via air layering. Unfortunately, I cannot tell you how the mother reacted. She is no longer in my possession. It may take a while, but I'll see if the new owner can let us know.
> 
> I'll bet only a few of us have any idea what "air layering" is. Fortunately, it is much easier to do on Lycopodium, than on the more difficult plants and trees that the method was developed for centuries ago.
> Traditionally, you select your branch from a living tree. You carefully carve away the bark, but you must not cut through the cambium layer. The cambium layer is all important. It is the very thin green layer under the bark. Cut all the way through it, all the way around, and that branch is dead. Once you have exposed a small ring of the cambium layer, you wrap it with a large ball of moist to wet sphagnum moss. Tie up the ball tightly. Some burlap might be used to help contain it. Once it is well tied, the ball of sphagnum is tightly wrapped in polyethylene film.  It must be very well sealed. Now if it's a tree you might walk away for many months before opening it up to reveal all the roots coming out of the middle of a branch! Cut away the branch and you have a new tree!
> ...




Doug, nice info.What is the first few pics of? I think I like that too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it's Huperzia hamiltonii.


----------

